# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Hurricane Harvey, and other events

## Matt36Tx

Has anyone else gone through a major catastrophic event such as a hurricane, flood, tornado, wildfire, etc? How did you manage your anxiety?

I went through Harvey and at one point was evacuating people and their possessions while wading through chest deep water. My town I live in was seriously affected and still is - entire neighborhoods were up to their roofs in water. I was one of the lucky ones, my home wasn't affected, but the neighborhood literally across the highway from me was inundated. My neighborhood is on a hill of sorts, and was totally surrounded by water for 3 days - no way in or out. We never lost power or water, thankfully. I watched people I've known my whole life lose everything. It's strange to lay in your bed at night and hear airboats passing by, and military planes/helicopters performing rescues all around you. 

I'm honestly not sure how I kept my anxiety in check and didn't have the mother of all panic attacks during this mess. I think it was because I was too busy keeping everyone else calm.

----------


## BrookeAshley

Hi Matt, 

I'm from South Fl. I went through Irma. I spent about 4 days in a shelter with my 8 year old without family or support. It was a very weird experience to be in a situation like that and worried about people on the outside and worried about my daughter. I didn't sleep for 4 days, as I was scared to not be watching my daughter around a thousand strangers at all times. We lost power for 7 days. I never was scared of hurricane season and I've lived in florida since I was 4, and I'm 32 now. Hurricanes were the norm and never really bothered me. But now that I've been through such an event, June is already making me very nervous. I'm glad you made it through okay.

----------


## Ironman

> Has anyone else gone through a major catastrophic event such as a hurricane, flood, tornado, wildfire, etc? How did you manage your anxiety?
> 
> I went through Harvey and at one point was evacuating people and their possessions while wading through chest deep water. My town I live in was seriously affected and still is - entire neighborhoods were up to their roofs in water. I was one of the lucky ones, my home wasn't affected, but the neighborhood literally across the highway from me was inundated. My neighborhood is on a hill of sorts, and was totally surrounded by water for 3 days - no way in or out. We never lost power or water, thankfully. I watched people I've known my whole life lose everything. It's strange to lay in your bed at night and hear airboats passing by, and military planes/helicopters performing rescues all around you. 
> 
> I'm honestly not sure how I kept my anxiety in check and didn't have the mother of all panic attacks during this mess. I think it was because I was too busy keeping everyone else calm.







> Hi Matt, 
> 
> I'm from South Fl. I went through Irma. I spent about 4 days in a shelter with my 8 year old without family or support. It was a very weird experience to be in a situation like that and worried about people on the outside and worried about my daughter. I didn't sleep for 4 days, as I was scared to not be watching my daughter around a thousand strangers at all times. We lost power for 7 days. I never was scared of hurricane season and I've lived in florida since I was 4, and I'm 32 now. Hurricanes were the norm and never really bothered me. But now that I've been through such an event, June is already making me very nervous. I'm glad you made it through okay.



Both hurricane names have been officially retired for obvious reasons.  Actually, FOUR names were retired.

Harvey was replaced with Harold the next time the list comes up in 2023
Irma was replaced with Idalia
Maria was replaced with Margot
Nate was replaced with Nigel.

----------

